# ICD-9 for nonunion after high tibial osteotomy



## Mary Baierl (Sep 30, 2009)

What is the Dx code for nonunion after a high tibial osteotomy (27457)? I do not think I should use 733.82 because there was no fracture involved. I really hesitate using such an undefined code like 733.99 if there is a better code to use. What is anyone else using? Thank you. Mary


----------



## LScottCPC (Sep 30, 2009)

What about a post-op complication code?


----------



## Mary Baierl (Sep 30, 2009)

Which postop complication code are you suggesting? I do not seem to see any that really fit this situation. I don't think it is really a postop complication but a complication of the healing process.


----------

